# Home Audio and Security Business InventoryEstate



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey all,

I couldn't really find a better place to put this so, hopefully here is okay. Quick background. My buddy owned a Home AV and Security company. Fairly small operation in a pretty small community. In fact, he bought out the next largest competitor. Well, my buddy died in November and as one last gift to me, named me the Executor of his estate. I'm sure he did this because I'm a lawyer but, I never really messed with estate stuff too much. In the estate, he wants his business dissolved and then the resulting assets distributed. In order to do that, I have to liquidate everything, pay off the debts, etc. Here's where you guys come in. 

The best way I can see to liquidate everything is to sell the inventory, tools, equipment, etc. off to someone who has a Home AV/Security business in one large lot. I know nothing about Home Audio, other than don't buy a receiver cheaper than Marantz or Denon. So, basically, I am totally ignorant of what he has. This is by no means the mother lode of receivers, etc., though there are a few of those. Most of the stuff are mounts, security cameras, some remotes. He did some Control 4 stuff and there's some of that equipment as well. There's also a work van but, that may be too optimistic. I'm not going to waste space with pictures or specifics but, I was hoping someone out there owns this type of business or knows someone who does and might have a legitimate interest. If not, it is what it is. But, if someone does, I would imagine that they could get a good price on all of this as 1. He got this stuff at cost. 2. An additional and substantial discount for purchasing all of it at once would be appropriate. and, 3. I can honestly and ethically say that I have no idea what actual value this stuff has and the court will not require me to sell things individually in order to increase profit. BTW, if it makes a difference, I am in Western Kentucky. Maybe someone can help. Thanks for reading.

Brad


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

@dgage @Porsche


----------

